# مشروع التخرج لهندسة الطيران 2007 و أزمة مركز بحوث الطيران



## محمد شريف 77 (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم:

برجاء قراءة المقالة التالية....

http://212.103.160.28/algomhuria/2007/07/28/misc/detail01.shtml

وان شاء الله نفتح حوار بناء حول هذا الموضوع


مهندس سابق في مركز بحوث الطيران


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*المقالة*

*مشروع التخرج لهندسة الطيران :
طائرة حقيقية..تحلق في سماء القاهرة الجديدة*​ 
ليست طائرة ورقية أو لعبة للأطفال.. تلك التي قام بتصميمها وتصنيعها مجموعة من طلبة قسم هندسة الطيران بهندسة القاهرة.. لكنها طائرة حقيقية تحاكي طائرات التصوير والاستكشاف.. تطير بالتحكم عن بعد بدون طيار. 
أثبتت التجربة العملية قدرتها علي الطيران لمسافة 3 كيلو مترات في حوالي 6 لفات.. علي ارتفاع 300 متر فوق مدينة الرحاب بالقاهرة الجديدة. 
الطائرة المبتكرة.. أول مشروع تخرج تطبيقي.. فعادة ما تكون هذه المشروعات نظرية.. ولاتخرج لحيز التطبيق.. شارك في المشروع ستة من الطلبة وهم : ابراهيم محمود واسامة عقل واسلام طارق ومحمد أحمد علي ومصطفي رمضان ونور الدين الباجوري. 
بدأ المشروع.. كما يقول الطالب أسامة عقل مع بداية العام الدراسي في إطار بروتوكول تعاون بين مركز بحوث الطيران التابع للهيئة العربية للتصنيع وقسم هندسة الطيران تحت اشراف الدكتور محمد مدبولي عبدالرحمن.. وبدأنا بالفعل في المشروع وخطونا خطوات مع الدكتور مختار مالك النمرسي رئيس المركز الذي تبني المشروع ماديا وفنيا لإيمانه بالشباب وضرورة الاهتمام بهم واحساسه باهمية المشروع وجديته وخصص لنا لقاء أسبوعياً بالمركز.. لاعداد التصميمات ولكن تبدل الحال.. بعد أن أحيل الدكتور النمرسي للمعاش.. وأوقفت إدارة المركز الجديدة بروتوكول التعاون مع المركز ووقع الطلبة في مشكلة.. ولكن هذا لم يثنهم عن هدفهم.. واعتمدوا علي إمكانياتهم الخاصة.. فقام احدهم بتحويل جراج منزله إلي ورشة يجتمع فيها مع زملائه لاستكمال مشروعهم. 
أظهر الدكتور النمرسي رئيس مركز بحوث الطيران المعدن الأصيل للعالم الذي يعطي خبرته للشباب ليستفيدوا بها.. وكان يستقبلهم في منزله حتي انتهي المشروع. 
يجدر بنا أن نحيي هذا العالم الجليل الدكتور النمرسي الذي تبني مشروع هؤلاء الطلاب حتي بلغ السن.. ونتساءل عن دور المراكز البحثية بصفة عامة ومركز بحوث الطيران بصفة خاصة في تنمية قدرات المبتكرين والمبدعين.. ومنهم هؤلاء الطلبة..؟ وهنا يأتي دور المجلس الأعلي للعلوم والتكنولوجيا.. في معالجة هذه الأخطاء بضرورة التكامل والتنسيق بين الجهات الأكاديمية كالجامعات والمراكز البحثية بامكانياتها الفنية والمعملية. 
ونعود مرة أخري للطلبة ومشروعهم.. يقول الطالب نور الباجوري : تم تقسيم العمل علي نصفي العام حيث قام نصف الطلبة بالتصميم الكامل للمشروع وقام نصف المجموعة باتمام التصنيع في نصف العام الآخر علي أساس الرسومات الهندسية التي أعدتها المجموعة الأخري في النصف الأول من العام. 
يهدف المشروع لتصنيع طائرة بمواصفات خاصة.. بطول مترين ومثلهما للجناحين.. وهي خفيفة.. ويمكن حملها مفككة.. وتركيبها في المكان المطلوب.. تهتم بالاستكشاف والتصوير.. وللوصول لهذا الهدف.. قامت المجموعة الأولي بتصميم عدة تصميمات 7 أشكال حتي توصلنا للشكل النهائي الذي يحقق أعلي أداء وكفاءة التصميم وتم تصنيعه وقامت المجموعة الأخري المسئولة عن التصنيع باجراء عدة تجارب للمواد الخام التي يمكن استخدامها في إنتاج جسم الطائرة وتوصلت إلي أن الفيبر جلاس المعالج هو أفضل مادة لهذا الغرض.. وأشاروا إلي أن هذه المعالجات اخذت منهم الكثير من الوقت والمال.. وفي هذا السياق اقترح ان تضم هذه المشروعات التخصصات المعنية من الأقسام الأخري.. مثلا تخصص هندسة كيميائية كان يفيد في المعالجة الكيميائية التي تمت علي الفيبر جلاس وكان يمكن أن يشارك طلبة من الالكترونيات في تصنيع جهاز التحكم.. وهناك اتجاه بان يتم استكمال هذه الطائرة.. من خلال مشروعات التخرج العام القادم.. بحيث يتم تطويره وإدخال تعديلات عليه. 
وآمل أن يتم دعم هذه المشروعات الجادة التطبيقية ماديا من خلال الدعم المادي الذي تخصصه اكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا سنويا لمشروعات التخرج لطلبة كليات الهندسة.. خاصة وأن الطلبة أكدوا انهم تحملوا التكلفة بالكامل..! فأين ذهب تمويل الاكاديمية.. ام أوقفت الاكاديمية.. هذا الدعم؟ 
وأخيراً أتصور أن توضع هذه المشروعات خطة برنامج الفضاء المصري ويتم بحثها وتطويرها.


----------



## م المصري (23 أغسطس 2007)

تحية للطلبه و للعلماء الاجلاء ,,,,,,,, علي هذا الاصرار 

هل من مواصفات و صور و فيديو لهذه الطائره ان امكن .,,,,, 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*ليست الصور هي القضية*

عذرا اخي AboAyoy77
ليست القضية في شكل او اداء الطائرة.....القضية هي قدرات مركز للبحوث كان قادرا على انتاج عشرات الأنواع من هذة الطائرات و بمواصفات فنية عالية...مع وجود عالم فذ..وطاقات لشباب تفوق الحد........
وهذا المشروع مع الطلبة كان نهاية مؤلمة لهذا الحلم....الذي شرفت بان اشارك في احداثة...منذ بدايتة.....عام 2000 م
القضية اذن ......ما الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م المصري (24 أغسطس 2007)

أخي محمد شريف 
ما ترويه ما هو الا لقطه مكرره في كل قطاع و وزاره و هيئه ,,,, ليس في بلدك فقط ,,,,, بل في كل بلاد العرب للأسف ,,,,,,,,,, لذا لن تجد حلا مناسبا في كلماتي 
اعتمد علي ذكائك في فهم ما اريد 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (24 أغسطس 2007)

رغم اني اعتقد باني افهم ما تريد!!!!!!

الا ان االمسألة هي مسألة اولويات عند الشعوب (الناس...العامة.....الخ) وهي لا يقف امامها لا مؤامرات ولا مكائد...فقط الجهل والكسل و البخل ........
هل من ضمن اولوياتنا العلم والبحث والتطوير....ام اننا نحب ان نكون عالة على هذا العالم....
نأكل مما يزرعون 
ونلبس ما ينسجون 
و نركب ما يضنعون
ونبني بما يطورون
وندافع عن نفسنا باسلحتهم!!!!!

بالتالي كل مجاهدينا الآن هم اما متسللون او هاربون او متخفون

هل اضبح مسلمو القرن 21 جرذان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ام يريدون ان يكونوا كما كانوا اسياد هذا العالم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م المصري (25 أغسطس 2007)

نعم اصبح مسلمو اليوم ,,, مثل ما وصفت في مشاركتك قبل التعديل ,,,,, و حتي اشعار آخر 

هذا هو الواقع يا سيدي ,,,,

و لكن يبقي الامل في الله ,,,,, ثم فيك و في و في باقي الجيل ,,,,,و لا تسألني كيف و اين هذا الامل ,,,, فحتما انا لا اعرف 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جاسر (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,


علماء مصر مشهود لهم وليس بمستغرب مثل هذا وقد كتب أخونا الفاضل صبري النجار
عن مشروعات جبارة لو استمرت لكانت مصر اليوم من مقدمة الدول المصنعة للطائرات 

لا أشك أبداً أن بلداننا وحكوماتنا يتمنون مثل هذه المشاريع الطموحة, ولكن هناك
من يرفع العصا ويلوح بها.
هل هناك داعي لهذا الخوف والتردد حقيقة لا أجد مبرر!!!

باكستان دولة إسلامية من المغضوب عليهم ومع ذلك تجاربها الصاروخية الناجحة
تتوالى ولم تُضرب 

عموماً أتوقع بمشيئة الله عز وجل أن الأيام المقبلة ستشهد تطوراً عربياً علمياً
كبير يتزامن مع هذا التطور انحدار في مستوى الأخلاق والقيم الإسلامية ...
- عو .. لمة -

نسال الله العفو والعافية


----------



## م المصري (27 أغسطس 2007)

كلمات مشجعه ,,,,و تبعث علي الامل يا جاسر ,,,, و ان كان الواقع يتحدث بلغه لا يفهمها العلماء 

تقبل تحياتي العطره


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (27 أغسطس 2007)

أخي جاسر 
انا كنت هناك!!!!!!!
وأقسم لك انني عملت في مركز بحوث الطيران لمدة 6 سنوات....*ولم تكن هناك اي عصا*.....
وانما
1- تجاهل من اصحاب القرار ...ربما لوجود اولويات اهم من وجهة نظرهم !!! 
2-اشخاص غير مؤهلين في بعض المناصب 
3-سوء ادارة وعدم تطبيق النظم الأدارية الحديثة
4-عدم وجود فريق عمل بالمعنى المطلوب...حيث لا يوجد هدف مشترك!!!!:4: 

هذه كلها مشاكل داخلية ليس لاي مؤامرة دخل فيها

بالمناسبة اني تركت العمل بإرادتي.......لان راتبي كان اقل من 200 دولار شهريا...!!!!!


واكرر ان كل هذه امور لادخل لاحد غيرنا فيها.....

ورغم ذلك أؤكد ان الحل لازال بأيدينا و الحلول كثيرة و ممكنة وفي استطاعتنا ( حلول قانونية ومصرح بها وفي النور !!!!!!!!!)

فقط إن حددنا هدفنا ورتبنا اولوياتنا وكونا فرقنا وحسبنا امكاناتنا .......ونحاول ........ عسى الله ان يتقبل ....


----------



## جاسر (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياكما الله أخواني 

أخي العصا لا نراها نحن ولا يحق لنا أن نراها  

عندما ينمو مشروع ما ويثمر وتبدأ نتائجة تظهر ثم ثقفل فجأة - بدون مبررات -
فهذا يعني أن هناك سبب خفي لم يكن في حسبان - العاملين- في المشروع!

ربما يكون أقرب مثال توقف مشروع الجسر بين مصر والسعودية !

كتبت كثيراً بأننا لو تمكنا من الحفاظ على هذه العلوم ويسرناها للأجيال
اللاحقه ومهدنا لهم الطريق فإننا أدينا الرسالة على أكمل وجه ...

والله الموفق


----------



## م المصري (28 أغسطس 2007)

محمد شريف 77 قال:


> ورغم ذلك أؤكد ان الحل لازال بأيدينا و الحلول كثيرة و ممكنة وفي استطاعتنا ( حلول قانونية ومصرح بها وفي النور !!!!!!!!!)
> 
> فقط إن حددنا هدفنا ورتبنا اولوياتنا وكونا فرقنا وحسبنا امكاناتنا .......ونحاول ........ عسى الله ان يتقبل ....


 
هلا تفضلت و شرحت احد هذه الحلول " القانونية " ,,,, رغم تفضلك بتعديد المعوقات المزمنه المنتشره في جسد جهاز البحث العلمي ,,,,,,, ؟


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخي AboAyoy77 على الأهتمام بما طرحته.....

اولا الحلول الممكنه ... ليست حلول سحرية ... او سهلة
ثانيا المعوقات التي ذكرتها اغلبها -ان لم يكن كلها- معوقات نفسية (مرتبطة بحالة الهزيمة النفسية) بالأضافة لمعوقات سلوكية (نعاني منها في كل مجالات حياتنا) بالتالي فالمفتاح كان ولازال وسيظل في ليدينا ( ليس لمخلوق دخل فيه)
*وهذا من وجهه نظري*​
ثالثا :ان ملخص الحل الذي اطرحه (ويشاركني فيه بعض الأخوه) هو......
تكوين كيانات اهلية مهتمة بتنمية البحوث والتطوير ... وتكون موازية للكيانات الرسمية...على ان تتميز بان تكون قادرة على توفير التمويل ايضا بالمجهود الأهلي.................

وانا هنا لن اطرح ما توصلنا اليه....لضئالته!!! ربما نحتاج المساعدة منكم ومن بقية الأخوه.....ولكني سأطرح هذه الدعوة

http://www.fiqh-hadary.com/waqf2.doc
(وهي ايضا مدرجة للتحميل)
وهي للدكتور/ سيد الدسوقي حسن

للتعريف به
http://www.fiqh-hadary.com/Nabtha.doc
(وهو ايضا مدرج للتحميل)

من موقعة الخاص
http://www.fiqh-hadary.com


عذرا للإطالة.....فالآن فقط بدانا الموضوع.....اسأل الله ان ننهية علي فائدة


----------



## حنظله (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخوتي أنا أصغر سنا منكم أكيد ولكن أنا أرى أن المشكله بالبدايه والنهايه هي داخلنا نحن العرب نحن لا نريد التقدم ولا التطور بغض النظر عن أصحاب النفوس الضعيفه الذين يتمسكون بالمناصب ويسعون وراء المكاسب الشخصيه حتى لو اضطروا الى الغاء أهم المشاريع وللأسف هذا واقعنا 
ولكن بريق الأمل بدأ يلوح في سماء العرب


----------



## م المصري (1 سبتمبر 2007)

د. سيد دسوقي هو استاذي ,,,, 

لكن ما ورد في الملف المرفق شئ جدير بالاحترام ,,,,,و الدعم لأقصي الحدود 

لنا عوده باذن الله ,,,,,,


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

لمذا التأخير.....:32: .
هل هذه الفكرة سيئة؟؟؟؟هل هناك افضل؟؟؟؟هل هناك تعديل مقترح؟؟؟؟ هل هذا اكبر من امكاناتنا؟؟؟؟
انا في حاجة الى الرد ،حتى اصلح اتجاهي:1: ان كنت مخطيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م المصري (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لا طبعا ,,,, لا يوجد شئ اكبر من امكاناتنا ,,,, 
و لكن ما المطلوب بالضبط يا شريف ,,,,, لكي تبدأ ,,,, اسف ,,,, لكي نبدأ ؟


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

المطلوب:::
ما رايكم في انشاء منظمة اهلية تطوعية.......وفق قوانين الدولة (مثلا مصر)

يكون هدفها...التنمية البحثية الهندسية ....((((الحقيقية))))

بعمل خطة بحثية شاملة ودعم وتمويل مشاريع ودراسات بحثية عن طريق التبرع والمنح .(هذا اجمال يحتاج الى تفصيلات)

مع ان تتعدد منظمات مشابهه في تخصصات هندسية مختلفة .....فقط لتسهيل البدايه بان يكون هناك تركيز في موضوع معين وان تشعب.

ولكن ايضا هذا يلزم ان ......يدخل التطوير و البحوث ...في قائمة اعمال الخير...!!!!كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟:81: 

لكن كل هذا هو عمل جماعي فنأمل بوجود اخوة لنا يؤمنون بان وجود كيان علمي وبحثي وهندسي لهذه الأمة هو واجب (اعني فرض) على كل المتعلمين وخاصة المهندسين......وعلى كل من يستطيع ان يساعد حتى بالدعاء.

انا انتظر ... ردود وأفكار... ولنا عودة ........ان شاء الله ،ان كان في العمر بقية


----------



## fastmada (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد للة ياشباب ان لسة فى ناس فى مصر مهتمة بالعلم ولكن اود توضيح معلومة ان اول طائرة صنعت فى مصر كانت تحت ايدى ابناء الكلية الفنية العسكرية التى اخرجت مجموعة من افضل علماء الطيران فى مصر وعلى راسهم الدكتور مختار النمرسى ولي الشرف ان اكون احد طلبة هولاء العلماء


----------



## المجنوني (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ،،،،،،،،،،،
:20: 
مجهودات فرديه جباره عمل وجهد متواصل لاكن أين الدعم والمساندة على الاقل نم الجهات ذات الصلة.


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

يجب ان ننسى الجهات ذات الصلة....لانها لها اهتمامات اخرى!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحل هو العمل الشعبي ؟؟؟ يمكن ان يكون منظم؟؟؟ وقانوني ايضاُ؟؟؟


----------



## م المصري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

اتعرف يا أخي الحل العملي يكمن ,,, في شركة قطاع خاص ذات امكانات ماديه ضخمه ,,, يؤمن مالكوها بقدرات المهندسيين المصريين و كفاءتهم ,,,,, و يقيموا خطوط انتاج لتكنولوجيا متقدمه ,,, في مصر ,,,, يمكن استخدامها عسكريا و مدنيا ,,,,, و بالطبع يجب ان تنتهج هذه الشركة قواعد الجوده الشامله ,,, كما تحترم و تقدر و تدعم و تمول البحث العلمي ,,, 

هذا في نظري هو الحل الواقعي ,,, الوحيد في المدي القريب لنري جزء صغير من احلامنا يتحقق 

نسيت ان اصدمكم ,,,, لو وجدت مثل هذه الشركه ,,,, فلن يمنحها احد تصريحا بالعمل ,,, و علي مسؤليتي ,,,, 

اين السحور اليوم ,,,, يا ساده


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

أصدقائي الجدد.. ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... 
للأسف لم يحالفني الحظ وأتعرف علي هذا المنتدي الرائع من زي قبل.... أتمني أن تتقبلوا مشاركتي البسيطه في هذا الموضوع وألا يكون قد أغلق النقاش فيه....
أولا لقد تشرفت بأن أكون أحد خريجي هندسة طيران وفضاء جامعة القاهرة التي شهدت مشروع التخرج سالف الذكر الذي تتحثون عنه,,, فمن قاموا به هم زملائي وأصدقائي أيضا,, وأود أن أشير هنا الي أن قسمنا الرائع يحوي نخبة من العلماء والأساتذة الأجلاء,, ولكن للأسف لا يلقون الرعايه الكامله....
وإذا كان الله قد منح زميلي وصديقي أسامه عقل المذكور أسمه في المقال , منحه عمه الذي يشغل منصب صحفي رفيع المستوي بجريدة الجمهورية الحكوميه,, والذي جامله ونشر هذا المقال ,,, فإني أؤكد لكم أن قسمنا يشهد كل عام مشاريع تخرج جديده ومبتكرة ومنها الكثير الذي ينفذ عملي والتي لا تحظي للأسف بالإهتمام ....
فمثلا المشروع الذي شرفت انا واثنين من زملائي بتصميمه وتنفيذه وتشغيله عملي يصمم لأول مرة في مصر والشرق الأوسط....
المشروع بمنتهي البساطة يدور حول تصميم وتصنيع واختبار مايسمي بموجه للأقمار الصناعية أحادي الوقود والخاص بتكنولوجيا علوم الفضاء
MonoPropellant Thruster
ولمن يريد معلومات أكثر عن المشروع أو صورة لو فيديو تجريبه مراسلتي وأنا بإذن الله علي استعداد كامل لشرحة لأي أحد من الزملاء ,, ده طبعا لأن دراسة مشروع زي ده في سنه واحده مش كفاية,,, ده لازم تتم عليه أبحاث ودراسات وتطوير مستمر ومستفيض ,,, 
طبعا للأسف انا وزملائي تحملنا تكلفة المشروع كاملا المادية وده للأسف لأن الدعم المالي لمشاريع التخرج اتلغي ,,, ليه ماأعرفش,, بس لأننا كان عندنا عزيمة اننا نصنع حاجه نفتخر بيها , كان لازم اننا نتحمل التكاليف والبيروقراطيه وحاجات كتير مفيش مجال لشرحها دلوقتي
أرجو مراسلتي علي *****ي أو علي المنتدي 

baelghare***********
for detailed information about Monopropellant Thruster


----------



## م المصري (17 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندس الكريم محمد ابراهيم ,,,, يلقي الضوء علي ازمة الطاقات المهدره ,,,, و عشرات الابحاث التي تجد مكانا لائقا فقط في ارشيف كليات مصر 

المشكله عامه ,,,,, الجامعات المصريه تحوي عقولا لكفاءات نادره ,,,, في جميع الاقسام ,,,,, عشرات من رسائل الدكتوراه و الماجستير و مشاريع التخرج ,,,, لو وجد من يستفيد من 10% منها فقط ,,,,, لزاد الناتج القومي للبلاد للضعف ,,,,, 

الواقعية تقول ,,,, انه لا حل حكومي في هذا الصدد ,,,, و الحل يجب ان يكون من القطاع الخاص ,,,و من شركة او هيئه تؤمن بواجبها نحو هذا الوطن ,,, و تملك التمويل اللازم 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
وقت مستقطع ,,,,,, نجحت ان احتل امريكا و اهزمها في لعبة استراتيجي ,,,, و ذلك بأن قمت ببناء عدد كبير من مراكز الابحاث يفوق ما تملكه امريكا ,,,, لذا نجحت 
حتي الالعاب الالكترونيه تعي اهمية هذه المراكز ,,, 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

تحياتي


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الف مبروك للزميل الجديد محمد ابراهيم على التخرج .... و أسأل الله ان يتقبل مجهودك وزملاءك في مشروع التخرج.........وأحب ان اقول ان هذه القصة التي تبدو مأساوية هي مكرره منذ عشرات السنين ...... بالمناسبة انا ايضا خريج هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهرة عام 1999 ... وكنا اول من عمل طائرة طارت بالريموت في القسم وكانت نموذج اختبار مصغر لطائرة يسع 6 ركاب وكنا ايضا اول من استخدمنا برنامج AAA بعد ان اهداني اياه احد زملائي في قسم ميكانيكا وهو يظن انه (لعبة طيران)  .............ولكن لا يجب ان تكون مأساوية اكثر من هذا.... يجب ان نبحث عن طريق آخر غير طريق المؤسسات الرسمية ... يجب ان نتحمل مسؤلية التطور والهندسة في هذا الوطن ..... ولكن يا أخي ِAboAyoy 77 هل ترى انه في مقدورنا فعلا ان ننشئ شركة قطاع خاص؟؟؟؟..... هل عندك فكره معينة ؟؟؟ام انه مجرد مثل؟؟؟


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
أولا أحب أشكر الزميل محمد شريف 77 علي هذة التهنئة الصادقة...
ثانيا بالنسبة للطرح الذي طرحة الزميل AboAyoy77 ,, أود أن أسأله عن ديناميكية خاصة متاحة لإنشاء مثل هذا المشروع فمثلا لو توفرت الصيغة القانونية الصحيحة ومع وجود عزيمة ممكن أن نبدأ في هذا العمل وده طبعا هيكون عمل تطوعي واجتهادي بمعني أنه لازم يكون في البداية بدون مقابل من الساده الأعضاء المهندسين وهيكون مثلا عن طريق انشاء جمعية مثل الجمعيات الأهلية الكثيرة المنتشرة في كافة أرجاء البلد,, ولكن هتقف قدامنا مشكلة التمويل في المعدات والأجهزة البحثية وده بقي هيتطلب من أعضاء الجمعية المنشأة انهم يبدءوا يدوروا علي تمويل بالمرور علي الشركات القومية الكبري والخاصة والتي تنفق مليارات الجنيهات , بل والدولاارات علي انتاج اعلانات لمنتجاتها وأنا عندي إيمان قوي اننا ممكن نلاقي اللي هيمد ايده ويساعدنا,, وياريت لو فيه أي مهندس عنده اقتراح حتي لو فكرة بتدور بخاطرة , يتفضل يقولها يمكن يكون فيها السبيل ان شاء الله


----------



## م المصري (17 سبتمبر 2007)

يوجد نموذج يسمي ,,,, الهيئه العربية للتصنيع ,,,,, هذا النموذج اعتمد علي التمويل العربي الخليجي ,,,,,, و الكفاءات المصرية 

المشروع فشل ,,, لأنه حكومي من جهه ,,,,, و لأن اهدافه السياسية طغت علي اي اهداف "قومية " أخري 

النموذج يمكن ان يكون مشابهها ,,,,,,,,,,, 

مجموعه من كبار رجال الاعمال العرب ,,,,,, يتم اقناعهم بانشاء شركه كبري علي غرار الهيئه العربيه للتصنيع ,,,,, و لكن بنظام اداري و علمي محترف ,,,,, و يكون هدف هذه الشركة ,,,,,, صناعة التكنولوجيا ,,,,, و اكرر صناعة التكنولوجيا ,,,,, اي ان يكون هدفهها بحثيا بالدرجة الاولي ,,,, ثم تمويل هذه الابحاث ,,,, ثم تمويل تحويلها الي واقع 

الشركه المرتقبه ,,, لا ينتظر ان تحقق ارباحا في اول خمس سنوات من انشائها ,,,,, لكن عائداتها ستكون فوق ما نتصور جميعا ,,,,, لو سارت الامور كما تم التخطيط لها 

مثل هذه الشركة ,,,,, (القطاع الخاص) ,,,,, ستحترم و تحتضن الكفاءات ,,,,, الذيم سيعملون مدفوعين بدافعين ,,,الدافع الاول و هو المادي ,,,, و الدافع الثاني الذي سوف يحسوه لأول مره و هو انك تبحث و تطور منتجا عربيا ,,,, علي ارض عربيه ,,, بأيد عربيه 

انتهي الحلم 

تحياتي


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

للزميل م.ط/محمد ابراهيم برجاء مراجعة الأقتباس في نهاية الرسالة ...... فيه بعض الأفكار

وللزميل AboAyoy77 اعتقد اننا لن نتستطيع اقناع رجال الأعمال في بلادنا بهذه الأفكار بسهولة حيث ان ثقافة الأعمال الخاصة في بلادنا تعتمد على النظرة التجارية (الضيقة) او نظرة تجار التجزئة ... وهي العمل للربح (القليل و السريع) :69: لان ثقافة (العلم+بحوث = المال ) ليست موجودة حتى عند قطاع كبير من الناس ..................فانا ارى اننا يجب ان نبدأ على نطاق شعبي (جمعية أهلية غير ربحية) تجمع قدرات المهندسين في بلادنا ويمكن ايضا المغتربين ويمكن ان تقدم خدمات فنية وتقنية وبحثية وفي نفس الوقت تكون نواة لشركة (مؤسسة ربحية).........وذلك على غرار المنظمات العالمية مثل AIAA و IEEE و SAE وASME ......... الخ فكل هذه المنظمات غير حكومية وتعمل على التنمية المهنية والمهارية ..... ونزيد عليها في بلادنا تهئية المناخ لأحترام التطوير والبحوث في كل المجالات...... 





محمد شريف 77 قال:


> شكرا أخي AboAyoy77 على الأهتمام بما طرحته.....
> 
> اولا الحلول الممكنه ... ليست حلول سحرية ... او سهلة
> ثانيا المعوقات التي ذكرتها اغلبها -ان لم يكن كلها- معوقات نفسية (مرتبطة بحالة الهزيمة النفسية) بالأضافة لمعوقات سلوكية (نعاني منها في كل مجالات حياتنا) بالتالي فالمفتاح كان ولازال وسيظل في ليدينا ( ليس لمخلوق دخل فيه)
> ...


----------



## م المصري (18 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اؤيد فكرة انشاء جمعية اهليه غير ربحيه ,,,,,,,, 

فاذا كان هناك مخطط واضح لأنشاء مثل هذه الجمعية العلمية ,,,,,, فلبادر للعمل 

متي نبدأ ؟


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

للزميل محمد شريف 77’ , أنا فعلا قرأت الملف المرفق وليا تعقيب,, البرنامج التنموي اللي واضعة أستاذي الدكتور سيد دسوقي ده برنامج شامل وضخم جدا جدا,, هو صعب يتنفذ بس مش مستحيل, وأنا رأيي إن لازم تكون فيه نقطة بداية,, ممكن تكون نقطة البداية دي متناهية الصغر بس بمجرد انطلاقها هنلاقي التطوير بيجيب بعضه باللغة العامية,,, يعني أكثر عناء ممكن أي مشروع يقابلة هو إيجاد نقطة الإتطلاق والبداية البسيطة وده اللي انا بأفكر فيه ولازم كل زملائنا يفكروا فيه في الوقت الراهن...

علشان كده أنا كان أول اقتراح ليا واللي بأعتقد انه ليه صيغة قانونية ,, اننا نحاول نتقابل ونتقدم بطلب لإنشاء جمعية رسميا زي الجمعيات الأهلية والجمعيات النسائية اللي ماليا البلد,, تكون تحت بند وضع نواة لإنشاء مراكز بحوث خاصة زي مثلا جمعيات حقوق الإنسان اللي تطورت وبقت مراكز أبحاث وتقصي في حقوق الإنسان وبتلاقي دعم من كل مكان,,,, ده مثل قدامي قد يتفق معي البعض فيه وقد يختلف.. وطبعا العمل في جمعية مثل دي في البداية لن يكون بالتفرغ يعني كل مهندس في شغلة الخاص بيه ’ وده مضطرين ليه لأن التمويل في البداية لن يكون كافيا وبالتالي سيكون العمل تطوعي من غير مقابل مادي من المهندسين ...... وصدقوني بمجرد إن مشروع واحد يثمر وينتج ويبدأ يجيب دخل هنقدر ننمي في البحوث ونزيد في التخصصات البحثية ..................................

فيه نقطة تانية فائقة الأهمية من وجهة نظري,,, طبعا كلنا عارفين إن تطوير وتنمية العنصر البشري مهمة جدا والمفروض ان تعقد دورات تدريبية , للأسف فاتورة تكاليفها بتكون باهظة جدا , ولكن دعنا نبدأ بأنفسنا, بمعني اننا لازم نفكر ازاي كل واحد يطور من نفسة بحيث لو سنحت الفرصة لعمل بحثي . 
مانكتشفش حدوث عجز في الموارد البشرية اللي كااااااااااانت مؤهلة نفسيا للعمل البحثي وقت تخرجها,, وأرجو التعليق


----------



## maged_k_gouda (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بداية السلام عليكم
انا زميلكم ماجد جوده طالب فى السنه النهائيه بقسم مدنى جامعة الزقازيق
حضرات المهندسين الافاضل انا قرات ما كتبتم جميعا
ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات
الفكره التى تتحدثون عنها فكره رائعه ........... ولكن وهذا رايي
صعبة التحقيق وهذا لعدة اسباب وهذا طبقا لما اعيشه انا فى مصر 
1- ان انشاء شركه تقوم بهذا الموضع لن تصلح لان الشركه اساسها الربح وسوف يؤدى هذا الى تغيير الوجة التى نريدها وهى التطوير الابتكار الاختراع لانه عند تتدخل المكسب والخسارة تفقد الكثيرمن الافكار معنيها واهدافها
2- انشاء جمعيه اهليه تعتمد فى تمويلها على التبرعات هذا ايضا صعب لان مشروع بهذا الحجم يستلمزمه كثير من الاموال فكيف لنا بجمع كل هذه الاموال
ففى الوسط المصرى الذى اعيش فيه لا يعترف احد بالبحث العلمى فلو ذهبت و طرحت الموضوع على احد سوف يقول لك اتبرع بهذه الاموال لمسجد او مستشفى افضل لى فالثقافه الشعوب العربيه وخاصة الشعب المصرى لا تتجه للبحث العلمى اطلاقا ولا تستشعر اهميته
انا هنا لا اريد احباط احد فالفكرة جميلة جدا حقا وهى تستحق الاجتهاد فى تحقيقها
ولكن قبل البدا يجب ان نحاول تغيير فكر الشعوب العربية لانهم هم الذين سوف يمولون المشروع ولا اقصد كل الشعوب بل الوسط المثقف منهم من طلبة الجامعات والمدارس والاساتذة والاطباء وهكذا
ومن اجل نجاح هذه الفكره لابد من عمل حمله قوميه للتوعيه وتوضيح اهداف المشروع وطموحاته 
ولابد ان يكون على راس هذا المشروع قيادات تثق فيها الناس حتى تقدم على التبرع لان الشعوب تفقد دائما الثقة فى القيادات
ويجب ان يتاح للناس ان يعرفو ما تم تنفيذه من خطط وان بزورو مقر الجمعبة ويطلعو على ما يتم لتكون هناك شفافية كافيه ليقدم اناس اخرون على التبرع 
وهنا من الممكن ان تقوم حمله قوميه على غرار حملة مستشفى السرطان فى مصر
وهذا رايى وان كنت اره محبط بعض الشى
وكل هذا من اجل نهضة مصر ونهضة كل العرب
ارجو الرد على ماكتبت


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

تحياتي الي المهندس الزميل ماجد من قسم الهندسة المدنية وليسمح لي أن أعقب علي كلامة وعلي أقتراحة:-
أولا بالنسبة للشق الأول الخاص بإنشاء شركة أو جمعية أهلية, احنا إن شاء الله لو ربنا وفقنا وقدرنا نكون شركة أو جمعية زي ماذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة, ستكون أهدافها واضحة من الأول وهي أنها مؤسسة بحثية لا تهدف للربح نهائيا........
أما بالنسبة لموضوع التبرعات , فأنا أحب أرد عليك وأقول ليك ان انا متأكد بل مؤمن بأن شرائح عريضة من الشعوب العربية تؤمن بأهمية العلم في وطننا العربي مهما تفاوتت ثقافاتهم ودرجاتهم التعليمية, وتتمني اللحظة الذي تنشأ فيه صروح علمية حقيقية ووقتها لن تبخل بمال أو تفضل تصريفة في جهات أخري خاصة إذا صاحبت ذلك حملة إعلامية واسعة تنبه الناس بأهمية العلم وأن ديننا الحنيف يحثنا علية , بل يأمرنا به ويجعل الأمة كلها اثمة إذا لم يتوافر بها أهل العلوم الدنيوية والمكلفين برفع عزتها وشأنها, وهذا ماأحييك علي يامهندس ماجد قي الشق الثاني من مشاركتك حين اقترحت بأن ندرس فكرة إنشاء حملة علي غرار حملة مستشفي السرطان مثلا وأضيف علي كلامك أو علي غرار حملة جمعية رسالة الخيرية مثلا........
وأرجو أن تلقي تلك الفكرة قبولا ونحاول مناقشتها بموضوعية وبطريقة عملية.
وفي الختام,, أذكر مرة أخري بضرورة التفكير في وسائل من شأنها أن نطور بها أنفسنا كمهندسين حتي لا نغفل عن العلم والتعلم والبحث حتي لا نندم إن جاءت الفرصة للعمل


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا اتفق تماما مع الزميل محمد ابراهيم....

للعلم هذا الموضوع قمت بطرحه منذ اكثر من سنتين على مجموعة من الزملاء خريجي قسم هندسة الطيران و وصلنا الى نفس وجهة نظرك ....!!!.... ولكننا تعطلنا عمليا لعدة اسباب ولكننا قادرين ان شاء الله على التغلب عليها ..... بمجهود وارادة الزملاء المؤمنين بمثل هذه الأفكار .... مثلك ومثل بقية اعضاء هذا المنتدى....... ممكن في مداخلة أخرى أذكر فيها ما قمنا به ... وإن كان ضئيلا ً...... 

واتفق جزئيا مع الأخ ماجد وخاصا في موضوع تغيير فكر الشعوب ... والحملة القومية ... والبحث عن قيادات تثق فيها الناس :75:
ولكني اختلف معه :70: في وجه نظره عن الجمعيات لانه ببساطة من الذي سينظم تلك الحملة ومن الذي سيبذل مجهود في تحقيق هذه الأهداف السامية....؟؟؟؟؟


اما الزميل AboAyoy77 فهل ممكن قبل الدخول في الخطوات العملية ان ننتظر قليلا لنعطي فرصة لتأصيل الفكرة وجمع اكبر عدد ممكن من الأقتراحات والأفكار وأيضا الأعضاء وهم الأهم.......

أولاً :-ما نود تاصيلة .... ما سوف يكون مجال عمل هذه الجمعية؟؟؟؟ هل كل نواحي الهندسة والبحوث....ام نقصرها على هندسة الطيران التي اصلا جامعة لكل فروع الهندسة وهذا ما رأيناه انا وزملائي من قبل ولكني اعيد طرح هذه المسألة هنا ...............

ثانيا :- النطاق الجغرافي...... هل ستكون جمعية مصرية ام عربية ...... ام ستسجل مصرية ويكون النشاط عربياً مع العلم ان قانون الجمعيات في مصر يحظر تلقي دعم من الخارج الا بموافقة خاصة ونحن لا نريد تعقيد عملية التسجيل.........الا اذا تم تسجيلها في جامعة الدول العربية...وهذا ما لا اعرف عنه شيء بالمره!!!؟؟؟!!!


----------



## م المصري (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله ,,,

اهلا بالمهندس ماجد ,,, زميلا في النقاش 
لو استسلمنا لما تعود عليه الشعوب فلن ننطلق الي الامام ,,,,,, اري ان نبدأ ,,,,و البداية في حد ذاتها انجاز ,,,,,, و كما تعلمنا في الدراسات العليا ,,,, ان عدم الوصول الي نتيجه ,,, هو نتيجه في حد ذاته ,,,,,
يعني مهما كانت نتائج التجربه فهو رصيد مضاف ,,,

اعود للزميل محمد ابراهييم ,,,, و اتفق معه في ان مشروع استاذنا الدكتور الدسوقي مشروع ضخم ,,, يصعب علي مجموعه من المتطوعين اتخاذ نقطه بداية محدده لتحقيقه ,,,,, 

اما ما طرحه الزميل شريف من تساؤلات منطقيه ,,,,,, اتفق معه فيها ,,,, و رأيي ان تكون النواة صغيره كلما امكن ثم تكبر باذن الله في المستقبل ,,,,, فيمكن ان نبدأ بجمعية مخصصه لأبحاث الطيران ,,,و ان تكون محلية " مصريه " ,,, مؤقتا ,,,, و يمكن ان يكون لها مشرف متخصص كراعي لها مثل العالم الكبير الدكتور الدسوقي 

الفكره جيده ,,,, و الحماس موجود ,,,,و الايمان بضروره النهوض بالبلاد متوفر ,,,,, و تأصيل ثقافة البحث العلمي متأصل في النفس ,,,,, اذا ينقصنا التخطيط الجيد ,,,و التنفيذ السريع ,,,,, 

تحياتي


----------



## maged_k_gouda (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بداية جزيل من الشكر لمن اهتم بالرد على ماكتبت
ولكن لى تعليق
اولا انا لست متخصصا فى هندسة الطيران لاتعرف على مجهودكم ولفهم ما تتناقشون فيه (فرحم الله امرا عرف قدر نفسه ) ولكن انا اتحدث فقط عن تطوير المؤسسات البحثيه بشكل عام وانشاء مجتمع بحثى ياخذ بيد الامة من اجل النهوض من كبوتها 
ورد على الاخ محمد شريف فشكرا على اتفاقه مع فى بعض الاجزاء ولكن انا لم اقصد انشاء شركه خاصه ................فقط كنت اطرح فكرى عن الشركات والجمعيات والفرق بينها 
وكثير من الزملاء طرحو فكرة انشاء جمعيه اهليه تطوعيه تتحمل عبء العمل فى المجال البحثى 
وانا مع فكرة انشا الجمعيه ولكنها ستتطلب عمل شاق واموال طائله لذلك طرحت ان يتولى هذه الجمعيه
قيادات يثق فيها الناس وطرحت ايضا فكرة الحملة القوميه وهذه الامور لابد ان تتم بها جمعيه
ورد على الاخ العزيز محمد ابراهيم فاقول له انا لم اقصد ان الشعوب العربية لا تحب العلم ولكنهم فقط فى حاجة الى التوعيه لذلك قلت نبد بالوسط المثقف من طلبة الجامعات والمدارس والاساتذة والاطباء وهكذا لانهم سيكونون اقرب للفهم واسرع فى الاستجابة من غيرهم فالشعوب العربية زكية تستطيع ان تفهم ما يفيدها ولكنها فقط تحتاج الى مايرشدها ويدلها على الطريق لذلك اكرر لابد من توعية الشعوب العربية لاهمية الانفاق على العلوم البحثية
اما فيما يخص التخصصات التى تعمل فيها الجمعية فهذا امر يحتاج الى دراسة متعمقه لتحديدالاولويات التى تحتاجها الامة العربية لتكون نواة للبدا وبعد ذلك تتنوع المجالات البحثيه
وعذرا ان لم استطع التعبير عن رايي واضحا فى المشاركة السابقه
ولى طلب اخير من المشرف العام على المنتدى وهو تثبيت هذا الموضوع واتاحته على الملتقى العام
لتزداد الاراء المشاركة فى الموضوع ومحاولة اقتراح عنوان ينوه عن مايتم مناقشته فى هذا الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م المصري (19 سبتمبر 2007)

يتم تثبيت الموضوع نعم ,,,, لكن يتم نقله الي الملتقي العام فتقبل اخي الكريم ماجد ,,, اعتراضي ,,,,, فقلما يحوي قسم الطيران موضوعا يطرح موضوعا موسعا للنقاش

لنجعل الموضوع كما هو في قسم الطيران و يمكن ان يشاركنا الجميع في النقاش

مجرد رأي شخصي يعبر عن كاتبه 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## maged_k_gouda (19 سبتمبر 2007)

عذر اخى العزيز AboAyoy77 لم اقصد تفريغ قسم هندسة الطيران من موضوعه فهو الاب الروحى للموضوع ولكنى طرحت هذه الفكره ليمكن لعدد كبير من رواد الموقع الاطلاع على الموضوع ولتكوين اكبر قدر من الاراء ولتزداد عدد المشاركات 
اسف اذا كان هذه النقطه اغضبت احد 
ومن الممكن التنويه فقط عن الموضوع فى المنتدى العام ان امكن او ما يتفق مع قوانين المنتدى


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,
أبشروا زملائي المهندسين, أنا أري تقدما في النقاش والحوار وإن شاء الله سيثمر عما قريب مع اتفاقي مع المهندس ماجد بضرورة توسيع الحوار لنتمكن من تجميع الأفكار والدعم المعنوي اللازم وبصراحة أنا مستغرب جدا,, فين رأي المهندس جاسر المشرف العام علي القسم, أنا بأشوف في فكرة خبرة ومنتظر لرأية ومشاركته وطبعا أنه ينوه عن الموضوع علي الملتقي العام علشان نقدر نوسع قاعدة الحوار.... 

ثانيا توجهي للمهندس محمد شريف وبأطلب منه أنه يذكر لينا الخطوات اللي حذوها هو وزملائه في هذا المجال من قبل لعلنا نستفيد منهم....

وطبعا بأفكركوا كلكوا بأن أول حاجه لازم نعملها اننا لازم نشوف اليه نطور بيها أنفسنا الأول كمهندسين حتي تسنح الفرصة للبحث


----------



## م المصري (20 سبتمبر 2007)

تعقيبا علي الاراء التي تنادي بتوسيع دائرة النقاش ,,,,, احب ان انوه انه هناك خدمه ارسال رابط الموضوع لكل اعضاء المنتدي ,,, علي البريد الالكتروني ,,, و ما علي الاخوه مراسلة المشرف العام جاسر ,,,, لتفعيل هذا الخيار ,,,,, 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## maged_k_gouda (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اعزائى هناك ملاحظة اخرى لابد من الاشارة اليها لقد تغير موضوع النقاش تغير تاما عن عنوان الموضوع الموجود على المنتدى لذى ارجو تغيير العنوان بما يناسب النقاش الوجود حاليا هذا بالاضافة الى توسيع دائرة النقاش باى طريقة ممكنة
وان كان فى مقدور الاخ الفاضل جاسر المشرف العام تنفيذ ما قاله الاخ AboAyoy77 فنرجو منه تثيبيت الموضوع وتفعيل خدمة ارسال رابط الموضوع لكل اعضاء المنتدي ان امكن 
لما لهذا الموضوع من اهمية لرقى الامة العربية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اود ان اعرض عليكم ما قمنا به في هذا الصدد ... على ضآلته بسبب اما ضيق الوقت أو الإمكانات او الافراد المتحمسين ... فنلتمس العذر مقدماً....

1- قمنا بطرح الفكرة لاول مره في المجموعة البريدية لقسم الطيران جامعة القاهرة.......http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/aerospace_cairo/

والفكرة هي...انشاء...Egyptian Aerospace Society وتم الموافقة على الفكرةوذلك في بداية عام 2006
2-قمنا بعمل انتخابات داخل المجموعة لانتخاب مجموعة من ثلاثة تتابع عملية التأسيس...كنت الثاني فيها
3-قمنا باعداد وثيقه للمقترح ...وهي مرفقة بالرسالة.
4-قمنا بشراء ودراسة الوثائق الرسمية لانشاء الجمعيلت وفقا للقانون المصري
وكان العائقان ......ايجاد مقر للجمعية......وتحديد مصادر التمويل .
5-قمنا بمخاطبة قسم الطيران برئاسة د/جلال بهجات لتخصيص غرفة بمبنى القسم لتكون المقر...ووافق مجلس القسم .....ثم رفض مجلس الجامعة.
6-قررنا البحث عن شقة صغيرة بمبلغ 200 جنية على ان تسدد من اشتراك رمزي من بعض الزملاء وهو 5 جنيهات في الشهر !!!!!...منذ اول عام 2007 وتوقفنا عند هذا....الى الآن ...
7-اتفقنا مع احد المحاميين(متطوع) لمراجعة المستندات والتقدم بها لوزارة التضامن الأجتماعي فور النتهاء من مسالة المقر

بعض الأنشطة التي قمنا بها بصفتنا الشخصية...للتمهيد واكتساب بعض الخبرات:

1-قام احد الزملاء بالتطوع بتخصيص وتصميم موقع عل الانترنت .....وقمنا بتشغيل المنتدى فقط......وهو الآن يحتج مبلغ من المال للتنشيط.....
2-قمنا بالتوسط بين مركز بحوث الطيران و القسم لعمل بروتوكول تعاون في مجال مشاريع التخرج......نتج عنها التعاون في مشروع د/مدبولي و د/النمرسي الرئيس السابق للمركز...وهو المشروع صاحب الموضوع!!!!
3-قمنا تنظيم محاضرتين لـلــ د/ النمرسي 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UU3RJH7W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HNO8N3K2


وأكرر ان هذا ضئيل جداً بما يمكن ان يتم فقط بالتنظيم والعمل كفريق.......وهذا ما نصبوا اليه بإذن الله


----------



## م المصري (21 سبتمبر 2007)

maged_k_gouda قال:


> اعزائى هناك ملاحظة اخرى لابد من الاشارة اليها لقد تغير موضوع النقاش تغير تاما عن عنوان الموضوع الموجود على المنتدى لذى ارجو تغيير العنوان بما يناسب النقاش الوجود حاليا هذا بالاضافة الى توسيع دائرة النقاش باى طريقة ممكنة
> وان كان فى مقدور الاخ الفاضل جاسر المشرف العام تنفيذ ما قاله الاخ AboAyoy77 فنرجو منه تثيبيت الموضوع وتفعيل خدمة ارسال رابط الموضوع لكل اعضاء المنتدي ان امكن
> لما لهذا الموضوع من اهمية لرقى الامة العربية
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
الاخ الكريم ,,,, و الزميل المهندس / ماجد 

اشكر لك تحمسك لمناقشة هكذا موضوع هام ,,,, و اتمني ان تظل زميلا لنا في المنتدي ككل و في قسم الطيران اكبر فتره ممكنه ,,,,,,, 

اسمح لي بتعقيب بسيط ,,,, قضيه تثبيت المواضيع و النشر علي نطاق واسع ,,,, قضيه في يد جهاز الاشراف ,,,, و اعتقد انها قائمه علي قواعد معينه ,,,,, لذا ربما و اقول ربما لا يتم الاستجابه لطلبك سريعا ,,,, فتصاب بالاحباط ,,,, فنفقدك ,,,,, 

لذا ادعوك ,,,, ان تبادر انت و تنشئ موضوعا لك في الملتقي العام ,,,, و تقتبس ما شئت من المشاركات هنا و تنقلها هناك ,,,, كما يمكنك وضع رابط هذا الموضوع في موضوعك الجديد ,,,, و لا تنس اختيار عنوان جذاب ,,,,,, و اعدك ان شاء الله ,,,, ان يتفاعل اكبر عدد من الاعضاء مع موضوعك ,,,,,, و هو بلا شك موضوع هام ,,,,,, و ربما لأهميته و حسن تنسيقه ,,,, تتخذ الاداره قرارا بتثبيته و قرارا آخر بالنشر العام 

انتظر موضوعك ,,,,, و تقبل تحياتي العطره


----------



## م المصري (21 سبتمبر 2007)

محمد شريف 77 قال:


> اود ان اعرض عليكم ما قمنا به في هذا الصدد ... على ضآلته بسبب اما ضيق الوقت أو الإمكانات او الافراد المتحمسين ... فنلتمس العذر مقدماً....
> 
> 1- قمنا بطرح الفكرة لاول مره في المجموعة البريدية لقسم الطيران جامعة القاهرة.......http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/aerospace_cairo/
> 
> ...


 
اذا الخطوه الاولي تم اتخاذها ,,,, و هذا انجاز بكل المقاييس ,,,,, فبعد قراءتي للملف المرفق اري انه جيد جدا ,,,,, كتخطيط مبدئي لهذه الهيئه الوليده ,,,,, و للعلم يجب ان لا نبتأس من رفض مجلس جامعة القاهرة احتضان هذه الهيئه ,,,,, لأن في ذلك يجعل هذه الجمعية تتمتع بالاستقلاليه و الحيده و حتي تنال قسطا من التقدير و الثقه من المتعاملين معها باعتبارها هيئه غير حكومية 

هذه الهيئه ينقصها ان يكون لها هيئه علميه استشاريه ,,,, من اساتذه الطيران ,,,, كما ينقصها ايضا اصدار دوريه علمية 

طبعا اعرف ان المشاكل الماديه وصلت الي عدم التمكن من ايجاد مقر لها ,,,,, بحيث يصبح التحدث عن اصدار دوريه علميه كلام غير واقعي !!! ,,,,,,, لكني اري في الوقت الحالي توسيع التعريف بهذه الهيئه عن طريق الانترنت و المنتديات ,,,,, و نضم اليها كل من هو مهتم بعلوم الطيران من مهندسين و طلبه و اساتذه ,,,,, ثم يتم عقد مؤتمر عام في مكان يتم الاتفاق عليه ,,,,, و يتم نقاش كل المشاكل التي تعوق مسيرتها كما يتم مناقشة الاهداف و الرؤي و وضع الخطوط العريضه و العلاقه المنظمه بين الاعضاء و بين مجلس الاداره ,,,,,,, و اهم ما يخرج به هذا المؤتمر هو التمويل الذي يكون عن طريق اشتراك رمزي شهري من كل عضو ,,,,, 

اعتبر نفسي عضوا متطوعا معكم ,,,,,,,,, 

و علي بركة الله ,,,, تابعوا العمل و لا تيأسوا


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,,,
الزميل المهندس محمد شريف 77,, لقد تابعت بإهتمام بالغ ورقة العمل المرفقة وقرأتها عدة مرات , وفي الواقع لم أندهش من كم البيروقراطية اللي قابلتوها لأني قابلت أكثر مما قابلتموه,,, تخيل ياراجل,, كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة طلعت هيئة خاصة,, :86: 
دي قصة صغيرة جت علي بالي,, واحنا في مرحلة تصنيع مشروع التخرج بتاعنا, كنا محتاجين هيدروحين بيروكسيد بنسبة 98% ومالقيناهوش في مصر مع انه متاح بره,,لما سألنا لقينا إن شركة الجمهورية للكيماويات ممكن تستورده لحسابنا , بالفعل رحنا للشركة وبدأنا في الإجراءات والورق الرسمي, وبعد ماقربنا نتفق علي الصيغة القانونية والمالية اللي هيستوردوا بيها المنتج, اكتشفوا غلطة فظيعة خالص’’ وهيا أننا تبع كلية الهندسة وكلية الهندسة هيئة خاصة مش هيئة حكومية!!!!!!!
وبمنتهي البساطة قالوا مش هنقدر نساعدكوا علشان إحنا مابنستوردش إلا للهيئات الحكومية مع أنهم قبل كده كانوا بيستوردوا لحساب الكلية ولحساب أسماء الدكاترة والباحثين كمان,, يعني لحساب أشخاص,,, فجأة كده صدر قرار انهم مايستوردوش إلا لحساب الهيئات الحكومية بس,,
السؤال المطروح دلوقتي وهل هندسة جامعة القاهرة هيئة خاصة إزاي,,,, طبعا لأن الهيئة الحكومية في نظرهم هيا الشركات اللي تابعة قطاع الأعمال وقطاع التجارة والصناعة أما الهيئات والمؤسسات الحكومية البحثية فدي بتعتبر هيئات خاصة’’’’’ تخيل بقي ياراجل لو عملنا جمعية أهلية بحثية مش جامعة’’’ وإحتجنا نستورد مادة أو مركب معين..,, حد هيعبرنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:59: :82:


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا اسف علي المشاركة اللي فاتت’’ بس هيا جت في بالي مرة واحده لما قريت ورقة العمل اللي المهندس شريف ناشرها,,,
بصراحة أنا بأهنيه علي المجهود ده وهو كدا فعلا دلنا علي الطريق اللي ممكن نسلكة,, 
ومن هنا بأتوجة نداء إلي كل الأعضاء اننا لازم نسرع من معدل المناشات علي نقدر نوصل بالمشروع للنور ,, وإعتبروني لو سمحتم متطوع معكم في الجمعية ويكون شرف ليا انكم تعتبروني معكم من المؤسسين


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اتفق مع الزميل AboAyoy77 في موضوع ... توسيع التعريف بالجمعية ...لكن المؤتمر لايجب ان يكون قبل الأشهار الرسمي

والأهم فمرحبا بكما انت و الزميل محمد ابراهيم ضمن المؤسسين......وبما اننا مازلنا في المرحله التمهيدية....وهي مرحلة التعريف ......فأستاذنكما في المساعدة في هذا الموضوع.

والمهم أيضا هو المساعدة في ايجاد المقر.....فما هو مطلوب شقة بعقد ايجار جديد باسم الجمعية تحت التأسيس......


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (23 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,, 
لو سمحتم لي أود أن أشير أنه بما أننا اتفقنا تقريبا علي خطة العمل المرجوة وهي إنشاء جمعية أهلية , علينا اولا أن نحاول ضم أكبر عدد من الزملاء لمائدة الحوار القائمة الآن لنبحث إمكانية بدأ الخطوات العملية الواجب إتخاذها ,,
يعني إحنا دلوقتي ياجماعة لا نتخطي بضعة أفراد المهتمين بهذا النقاش , لازم نوسع النقاش بمفهموم أكبر علشان نقدر نملك قاعدة عريضة من المؤسسين نقدر نطلق علي أساسها,,

وبالنسبة لإيجاد مقر سكن لجمعية تحت الإنشاء,, هنحتاج نحدد المستوي الإجتماعي اللي المفروض ناخد علي أساسة السكن ده ونبحث علي هذا الأساس علي هذا المكان, وأعتقد أن موضوع السكن لن يكون سببا في التأخير طالما اتفقنا علي الخطوط العريضة لأن أي سمسار في المنطقة اللي هانختارها هيقدر يحل المشكلة,,,,,

أما بالنسبة لأول اقتراحاتي فأنا بأقترح أننا نحدد مبلغ ابتدائي معين للإنضمام للجمعية , بعد كده اشتراك شهري أو سنوي..
طبعا المبلغ الإنضمام ده هيكون كبير نسبيا في البداية علشان نقدر نصرف علي تكاليف إنشائها, وبالنسبة للإشتراك السنوي أو الشهري فده المفروض يصنف علي إحدي المبدأين:::
إما فئة عمرية زي ماتفضل المهندس محمد شريف وأشار علية في الورق اللي طارحة,
أو حسب الحالة الوظيفية, بمعني حسب المستوي الوظيفي للمشترك, مثلا اشتراك الطالب مخفض نسبيا, الخريج ولم يعمل شريحة أخري , المهندس العامل بوظيفة ذات مرتب مرتفع ليه اشتراك,, يعني تقسم شرائح طبقا للدخل.,.,.,.

فمثلا,, يكون رسم الإنضمام للطلبة 100 جنية, للخريجين 200 جنية ,, للمهندسين الكبار وظيفة أو سنا 500 جنية, وبنفس الطريقة تقسم الإشتراكات الشهرية أو السنوية.

والله الموفق إلي سواء السبيل


----------



## م المصري (23 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندس شريف ,,,,, عقد مؤتمر مبدئي للمؤسسين ضروري للغايه ,,,,, و ذلك للأتفاق علي الاقل علي الامور الماديه ,,,,,, حتي يتم اتخاذ مقر مناسب للجمعيه ,,,,,, كما ان اقتراحات م محمد ابراهيم جديره بالنقاش ,,,, 

تحياتي


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

1-ان تنظيم مثل هذه المؤتمر يتطلب الكثير من الإمكانات البشرية والمادية ونحن نعاني من نقص في كليهما.
2- هل معنا احد لدينه مهارات تنظيم المؤتمرات؟
3-بأي صفة قانونية سوف ننظم مؤتمر ؟ ولا فسوف نقع في مشاكل قانونية.

البديل من وجهة نظري لتحقيق التعريف بالجمعية:
1- محاولة نشر الفكرة في دائرة المعارف الشخصية لكل منا وقياس مدى تفاعلهم مع الفكرة.
2-الوصول للأساتذة والمهتمين بهذ المجال ومعرفة وجهة نظرهم. (وهو ما قمنا ببعض منه)
3-الأعتماد على قدراتنا المادية لتحقيق الأشهار القانوني وتأجير المقر.


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

انتوا معتكفين ولا نايمين ولا ايه ياجماعة,,, بطلتوا تتناقشوا في الموضوع ليه بقالكم مده,,, مش عاوزين همتنا تضعف


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا عندي أمل اننا فقط ننشر الفكرة ....... بين الزملاء.... وجذب المهتمين منهم للمناقشة.... 

لنتأكد من الاتفاق على ورقة العمل والأولويات......

هل يساعدفي هذا نقل الموضوع الى موضع آخر في المنتدى ؟؟؟ او تغيير اسم الموضوع؟؟؟


----------



## maged_k_gouda (5 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزى مهندس محمد شريف عندما اقترحت هذا الاقتراح لاحظت انى غير مرغوب فى او فى كلامى لذلك تابعتكم بدون ان اشترك معكم واخزننى ان همتكم قد ضعفت
لذلك انا اوافقك الراى 
وشكرا وارجو ان تتقبلو مشاركتى
ولى سؤال هلى انتم تتناقشون من اجل انشاء جمعيه خاصه بعلوم الطيران ام من اجل البحث العلمى بشكل عام ؟


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز/ ماجد ... ارجو ان لا تفسر المخالفه في الرأي على انه عدم رغبة في شخصك او عدم احترام لرأيك ......فهذه طبيعة النقاش !!! 

اما عن سؤالك؟؟فإن اختيارنا لموضوع الطيران كمجال لفكرة الجمعية كان لعدة اسباب:
1- ان الفكرة نشأت اصلا بين مهندسين طيران.
2- ان الطيران مجال يمكن ان يتسع ليشمل تقريبا كل التخصصات الهندسية مثل الميكانيكية والكهربية و الأتصالات و الحاسبات......بالفعل هناك زملاء لنا متحمسين للفكرة من هذه التخصصات. ( كما يمكن ايضا ان يشمل تخصص الهندسة المدنية و الأنشائية وذلك في بناء المطارات و الممرات).
3- انها فقط بداية ويمكن ان تنسخ الفكرة لمجالات اخرى.......
4- ان المسمى لن يكون ابدا عائق في اي نشاط بحثي او تقني.....مثال منظمة SAE وهي اختصار لـ ( Society of Automotive Engineers) اي( جمعية مهندسي السيارات) ولها مواصفات قياسية دولية معترف بها بل وان القسم الخاص بالطيران في هذه المواصفات من اهم المواصفات القياسية المعتمد عليها في تصميم الطائرات!!!!!!!

مره اخرى اهلا بك دائماً معنا ..... اما عن نقل او اعادة تسمية الموضوع فيمكن ان يتم تأييدا لاقتراحك ولكن في داخل منتدى قسم الطيران ... ولكن افضل ان يكون بالتنسيق مع الأخوين AboAyoy77 و م.ط/محمد إبراهيم فهما الآن من المؤسسين لهذه الجمعية :15: بناءا على طلبهما

اتمنى منك الأنضمام الينا والأستمرار في مشاركاتك الأيجابية.... :20: فهذا الأمر مازال يحتاج للكثير من الجهد


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزا الله كل خير اخوانى فى الله العرب الاخ محمد شريف والمشرف جاسر وaboAyoy على هذه الحوارات الجميله جدا وادعوا من الله ان يكون من العرب من امثالهم الشباب الذين يحملون هم الامه وتتقطع قلوبهم لما يحدث فيها من فساد وخراب ولا مبالاه من الكبار
ولكن نصر الله قريب وباذن الله و الافاقه من النعاس ات باذن الله
انا طالب فى الهندسه الميكانيكية بهندسة الزقازيق وكنت اتمنى من الالتحاق بهندسة الطيران ولكن الظروف كانت اقوى
واخيرا ادعوا الاخوة الثلاثه السابق ذكرهم بالتفوق كل فى مجاله وعمله وغيرهم من المهندسين فى كل مكان من انحاء الوطن العربى والاسلامى الكبير وباذن الله قريب قريب قريب (النصر والعزة والتقدم)
وجزاكم الله خير



enter]



[/center]


----------



## م المصري (9 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس عمرو السيد ,,,,,, تقبل تقديري العميق ,,,,, و تقبل اسمي الاماني بمستقبل زاهر 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز م/عمرو السيد
ان من المؤكد ان تخصصك هو شديد القرب من الطيران ... فهناك العديد من المواضيع المشتركة ... والعكس بالعكس .... فانا الآن اعمل مهندس تصميم ميكانيكي في احد مصانع العاشر من رمضان ( قنديل للصلب)..........ويمكنني مساعدتك في اختيار مشروع صيفي او تخرج يكون له علاقة بالطيران ويكون معتبرا في قسمك.....ولكن هذا ليس هو موضوعنا في هذا الحوار.......موضوعنا هو الجمعية الأهلية.....هل عندك اي افكار او اقتراحات او تطوع من اي نوع في هذا الأتجاه:81: .......ولكن هذا لا يمنع من الترحيب بك كمشارك جديد :77: .....


----------



## م المصري (11 أكتوبر 2007)

هل تركت مركز بحوث الطيران يا شريف ؟!!!


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

نعم تركت المركز منذ حوالي 6 شهور :55: ... اعتقد انني ذكرت هذا في بداية الموضوع ... و لست وحدي من ترك العمل في مثل هذه المؤسسات فهي كلها تعاني الفوضى والأهمال:4: .......للأسف مع وجود بعض الأهتمام بالمعدات والأجهزه وهذا للأمانة ... كما ان الفوضى التي اذكرها هي فوضى علمية وبحثية ... اما الحضور و الأنصراف فهو بخير :68: وفي انضباط شديد :77:........
ولكن هل لهذه المسألة تأثير مباشر في موضوعنا؟؟؟


----------



## م المصري (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لا ليس لها تأثير يذكر ,,,,


----------



## الحصان الاسود (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*ربنا يوفقك*



محمد شريف 77 قال:


> نعم تركت المركز منذ حوالي 6 شهور :55: ... اعتقد انني ذكرت هذا في بداية الموضوع ... و لست وحدي من ترك العمل في مثل هذه المؤسسات فهي كلها تعاني الفوضى والأهمال:4: .......للأسف مع وجود بعض الأهتمام بالمعدات والأجهزه وهذا للأمانة ... كما ان الفوضى التي اذكرها هي فوضى علمية وبحثية ... اما الحضور و الأنصراف فهو بخير :68: وفي انضباط شديد :77:........
> ولكن هل لهذه المسألة تأثير مباشر في موضوعنا؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم
ازيك يا محمد سيد شريف
عامل في بلد المحروسة
موضوعك فكرته رائعة أسأل الله أن يوفقك في فكرته ولا تيأس أبداً واحتسب جهدك عند الله وجزاك الله خيراً

أخوك وزميلك
عادل جمعة (نفس دفعتك هندسة الطيران القاهرة 1999)
أرجو أن تكون افتكرتني

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الكلام والبحث في الموضوع ده وقف ليه ياجماعة,, هيا الهمم ثبطت من الأول ولا إيه


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

أهلاً باخي الزميل الحبيب *عادل جمعة* ......وشكراً جزيلا على الأطراء .... ولكن هل يريد ان تشارك تكون في هذا الموضوع ... حتى لا يظل موضوعي وحدي (فهو موضوع كبير على فرد واحد !!!!:15: )

اما الزميل العزيز *م.ط/محمد إبراهيم* :
فلك نفس الملاحظة ... وبما انك مشارك في الموضوع منذ زمن .... هل ممكن ان تمدنا برأيك في تسائل كنت قد طرحته منذ زمن ( ولكن بعض المداخلات الفرعية قد تكون حجبته ) 
وهي مرة أخرى

*أنا عندي أمل اننا فقط ننشر الفكرة ....... بين الزملاء.... وجذب المهتمين منهم للمناقشة.... 

لنتأكد من الاتفاق على ورقة العمل والأولويات......

هل يساعدفي هذا نقل الموضوع الى موضع آخر في المنتدى ؟؟؟ او تغيير اسم الموضوع؟؟؟*


----------



## م المصري (7 نوفمبر 2007)

تابعت موضوعكم باهتمام و اثني علي جميع المشاركين 

و احب ان الفت الانتباه الي ضرور التركيز علي تنفيذ شئ علي ارض الواقع كجمعية المهندس شريف الوليده المحتاجه لأشكال الدعم المختلفه 
هذا افضل كثيرا من التركيز علي نشر الفكره و استمرار النقاش (رغم اهميته) 
اشكركم


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## alhabib_a (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا عمرو امين عندى 23سنه انا فى 3كلية تجاره بنى سويف للاسف !
العلم والبحث مش بيستنا امضه من موظف قاعد على كرسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م المصري (25 مايو 2008)

alhabib_a قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عمرو امين عندى 23سنه انا فى 3كلية تجاره بنى سويف للاسف !
> العلم والبحث مش بيستنا امضه من موظف قاعد على كرسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
لكن امضاء ذلك الموظف يمكن ان يهوي بالعلم الي قاع المحيط 

اهلا بالزملاء من كلية التجاره و اهلا ببني بني سويف معنا في قسم الطيران 

تحياتي


----------



## alhabib_a (27 مايو 2008)

والله عندك حق الى يخلى الامضه هيه تتحكم فى الدنيا فى مصر 
وشكرا للترحييب 
وارجو ان اساعد فى اى نشاط او مشروع ممكن يتعمل 
انا بهوى العلم وبعشق الطيران


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني ... متى سنتخلص من عباد البيت الابيض سنكون بخير ؟؟


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

هذا قدرنا يا اخى ولا تحزن


----------



## الطيار الاول (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## shawki304 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف هل مركز بحوث الطيران محتاج مهندسين الان للتوظيف؟


----------



## eng.ahmedsakr (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا اخوكم احمد صقر من هندسة المنيا - مصر و ان شاء الله داخل قسم كهربا 
انا قريت الموضوع من الاول للأخر , و هو موضوع مهم وحيوى و مصيرى , و كان لى اقتراح بالنسبة للتمويل و التنظيم

كلنا عارفين ان فى جمعيات خيرية كتيرة فى كل مدينة فى مصر , و مساجد كبيرة و دول كلهم بيلموا تبرعات بمبالغ كبيرة , و الاقتراح هو اننا نعمل تعاون بين الجمعيات دى و نعمل حاجة كده ممكن نسميها بالمجلس العلمى للمحافظة , يكون تحت اشراف نخبة من الدكاترة و المهندسين , و تمويله من الجمعيات و المساجد , و بيهتم بالبحث العلمى بجميع المجالات الهندسية , صحيح ان الطيران علم شبه جامع للتخصصات المختلفة , لكنه مش الاكثر اهمية فى التنمية , و الاهتمام بيه لوحده هيخلينا نطور فى مجال واحد و نسيب مجالات , على شان كده لازم يكون المجلس مهمته الاهتمام بالتطور عامة 

و اقترح انه بالتوازى مع الاتجاه ده اننا نكلم خطباء المساجد و الائمة عشان يعملوا حاجة ممكن نسميها حملة قومية من اجل التنمية . يكون هدفها نشرالوعى باهمية التنمية و جمع التبرعات اللازمة لنشاط الجمعية .

اتمنى ان الفكرة تعجبكم , و عذرا للاطالة .

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------

